# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Tour trăng mật, trăng mật Nha Trang, trăng mật Đà Lạt, trăng mật Thái Lan

## nguyethp89

*Công ty Du lịch Greencanal Việt Nam (ĐT: 0904 386 229 Đc: 1/429 Kim Mã - Ba Đình - Hà Nội) mở chùm tour trăng mật trong nước:*

- Phan Thiết - ngôi nhà hạnh phúc: 3 ngày, giá trọn gói 3.500.000 - 4.350.000 đồng/khách

- Nha Trang: 4 ngày, giá 5.180.000 đồng - 5.850.000 đồng/khách.

- Đà Lạt - Sắc màu tình yêu: 4 ngày, giá 4.150.000 - 4.595.000 đồng/khách.
*
Nếu muốn hưởng tuần trăng mật ở nước ngoài, bạn có thể chọn lựa các tour:*

- Tour Hong Kong: 4 ngày, giá 589 USD/khách.

- Tour Singapore: 4 ngày, giá 559 USD/khách.

- Tour Thái Lan: 5 ngày, giá 349 USD/khách.

- Tour Malaysia - Singapore: 7 ngày, giá 659 USD/khách.


*Công ty TNHH Thương mại và du lịch Greencanal Việt Nam
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Phone: 04 3724 5292/5291
Y! M: greencanal_vn/ niemtinchongaymai_mq
Tel: Mr Quyết (0904 386 229), Ms Tâm: 01266 200 333*



_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch trăng mật click vào du lịch trăng mật_

----------


## vemaybayq

Giá cả rất tốt ủng hộ bác cái nhé

----------

